# Tower defense Spiel gesucht.



## Maroma (8. April 2012)

Also ich suche ein Towerdefense Spiel.

Genres anderer Elemente dürfen gerne vorhanden sein zum Beispiel RPG So wie das in dungeon defender der Fall ist, wo ich schon fast alles erreicht habe.
Plants vs. Zombie kenne ich auch.

Ausnahme bitte keine Flashspiele.
Können kostenlos sein oder aber Browsergames.
Kostehpflichtige Spiele wären vom vorteil da sie ja meistens vom Inhalt her ansprechender sind (nicht vom Schwirigkeitsgrad) aber Grafik spielfluss einstellungsmöglichkeiten e.c.t.

danke im vorraus.


----------



## Low (8. April 2012)

Best of Tower Defense: Die Top-15 der Ministrategiespiele - mit Geschützen und einer Prise Taktik zum Sieg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. April 2012)

Ich habe gefühlte Monate mit *Defense Grid* verbraucht - verdammt gut! Bei Steam gibt's auch die Demo.


----------



## Low (8. April 2012)

Wird auch weitervorne in der Top-15 Liste geführt.


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe gefühlte Monate mit *Defense Grid* verbraucht - verdammt gut! Bei Steam gibt's auch die Demo.


 
Laut Steam habe ich bei Defense Grid schon 94 Spielstunden drauf und spiele es immer noch gerne. 
Beste Tower Defense die mir bisher begegnet ist.


----------



## Senfdazugeber (19. April 2012)

Revenge of the Titans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMNZyP11BKY


----------

